# Télécharger video youtube HTML 5



## julien10489 (7 Décembre 2011)

Salut à tous!

Depuis que youtube est passé en HTML je n'arrive plus à télécharger les vidéos du site.

Comment est ce que je peux faire pour télécharger les vidéos youtube HTML5? 
J'ai entendu parler d'un plugin pour safari qui permet de télécharger les vidéos très simplement.

Merci par avance.

Julien.


----------



## ntx (7 Décembre 2011)

De manière native, via la fenêtre d'activité de Safari, tu peux sauvegarder le fichier une fois celui-ci téléchargé : un simple copier/cooler de la ligne correspondant dans la fenêtre de téléchargement. .


----------



## julien10489 (8 Décembre 2011)

En effet c'est la méthode qui marchait lorsque youtube était encore en flash. 

Maintenant en HTML5 dans la fenêtre "activité" la vidéo n'apparait plus et on ne peut donc plus la copier pour la coller dans "téléchargement".


----------



## Maekhong (9 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Tu peux utiliser Get Tube pour télécharger les vidéos de Youtube. Je viens de tester et çà enregistre parfaitement en format .mp4.

http://www.svcreation.fr/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2011)

julien10489 a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> 
> Depuis que youtube est passé en HTML je n'arrive plus à télécharger les vidéos du site.
> 
> ...



L'extension pour Safari (5) s'appelle YouTube Video Downloader.


----------

